# My Halloween 2010 Costume - What do ya' think??



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*My Halloween 2010 Costume - What do ya' think?? ( w/ Pics )*

Here is my costume for this Halloween....I know, I know...I was going to do a Tron-inspired costume this year, but due to 2 factors, I decided against it...(1) Money - It would've cost over $300 to do a complete lit up suit using EL sheet lighting, and (2) my eyesight - I can't go a few hours without my prescription glasses, especially at night 

So I decided on a Mad Scientist....cost me under $70.... Here are pics of the costume itself, minus the black dress slacks and shoes....(which are everyday clothes)
Click the pics to enlarge...

Here are the Goggles with flip up lenses (eBay - $9 w/ shipping), my 200mW Green Laser Pen ($38, online), and a Pen Light ($3, Wal*Mart)










White Lab Coat ($15, Party City)










White Dress Shirt and Silk Tie ($3.60, Thrift Store) I kid you not!!










So, what do ya' think??


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

You need to dirty up that shirt and coat, get some CRAZY hair some surrenges and some viles! Fillem w/ koolaid, or food coloring!


----------



## Kanglee00 (Oct 7, 2010)

Maybe some long rubber gloves as well? Pocket protector?


----------



## lancekik (Sep 29, 2006)

I also added a thesascope when i did mine.. you have to hear a human heart beat after you transpant it into a baboon but LOL


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, everyone for the suggestions 

I was thinking about adding some fake blood to the lab coat...but I don't wanna overdo it.

As for long black rubber gloves, maybe, but it's so dang warm down here, even in the evenings.

As for wild hair, I'm might blow my hair out with a blow dryer after I shampoo it, then spray it with white hair color...I'm debating though, LOL  

I wanna look mad, not crazy.

As for syringes, and test tubes....??? I just don't wanna carry too much stuff.
And a friend of mine used to have a real stethoscope, if she still has it, maybe I could borrow it for the day, if I can get ahold of her...I hope.


----------

